# Which Cz?



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

I just got a SIG P226 NAVY 9mm. While it is a fine piece, I have an old P228 which I love. I would trade the 226 in a heart beat.

I like the looks of the CZ but, which one do I need?

I am left handed, want a sturdy frame, good DA/SA trigger and good mag capacity.

I have always used steel frames until Glock ruined me on poly guns but I really do not have any idea of how well alloy frames stand up to lots of use.

So, I need help! Which CZ fits the specs? Thanks.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=42


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Most of the CZs are made from steel, which is a very strong alloy if you didn't know that already. They also have a few aluminum models.

I agree with rfawcs's choice, the CZ 85 which is the ambidextrous version of the legendary CZ 75. You can choose which features you want between the "B" and "Combat" models.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I third the motion for the CZ85. Great gun. Only issue with it is the "ambi" slide release makes it a tough fit in some finely-molded holsters for the CZ75.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Yep!*

Yep! That's the one for me.

Now, WHERE to buy it?

Who does a good trigger job on the CZ pistol?

Thanks for your excellent help.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

MAN WITH A GUN said:


> Who does a good trigger job on the CZ pistol?
> 
> Thanks for your excellent help.


I have read, but cannot confirm personally, that the in-house 'smiths at CZ-USA can do a very fine job on a CZ trigger.

However, except for a long reset (unavoidable on a crunchenticker), the trigger on my wife's 75 is actually quite good. Maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*GOT 2 CZ's*

Traded a gun for two CZ pistols; 85 COMBAT 9mm and KADET 22LR

They are shooters! The triggers were creeeepy at first but the more I shot them the better each got.

I cannot believe what you get for your money with CZ.


----------

